# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Possible FAQ questions.

## Alchemy

*FAQ probably lacks questions people want answered that are for Rylan not discussion.*

My question is about cost of money missing before project completion. Is it even less than David Boe owes us?

Total cost on parts for 5000 printers you have 600 (Its about time we knew what has been pre-paid for)?

Approximate labour cost for all 5000-ish printers?

Juice and shipping money was never going to peachy or research, how much money should still exist for that?

----------


## Alchemy

I thought people might add questions. Seems many things missing.

Can you get pictures of prints from the January beta testers?

 What technical problems were reported by Januarys testers.

----------


## Very Equipped

> I thought people might add questions. Seems many things missing.
> 
> Can you get pictures of prints from the January beta testers?
> 
>  What technical problems were reported by Januarys testers.


I completely agree with you.  I would like to hear from the first 10 because I'd like to know if it was fake accounts as part of the scam.  I'd like pictures of prints too, and then get the parts I bought.  I'd even pay the cheap shipping to get them to me from Ryland, since he says he has them but can't afford to ship them.

----------


## harpo99999

as a BETA tester, the issues I found were (in the original peachy the connections to the coils not being preactical for an ordinary person fix was to put coils on boards with pin headers) and two managed to break one of the coil board holders on the armature assembly, possible re-design of armature assembly to stregthen the suoorts for the coils).
I have not actually used the peachy for printing so have NO test prints as I will not connect the peachy till I have designed and constructd an adequatly laser tight(and water tight) cabinet for the printer as I do NOT want ANY salt water getting to ANY of my computers

----------


## Chayat

I was one of the first 10 but I didn't get a peachy. Rylan messaged me to let me know there was a delay due to certification. Then we all know what happened...

----------


## 3dspider

same here, chayat.... but then, we 10 weren't beta testers - we were just supposed to work out any kinks in the final product. AFAICT, the only people in that list of 10 that got their kits were the people in canada, because customs apparently seized the first couple they sent into the usa...

----------


## Slatye

> same here, chayat.... but then, we 10 weren't beta testers - we were just supposed to work out any kinks in the final product. AFAICT, the only people in that list of 10 that got their kits were the people in canada, because customs apparently seized the first couple they sent into the usa...


Actually, I'm pretty sure that at least two people in Australia got kits too. I was one of them, and if I remember correctly there was someone in Sydney due to get one too. 

Unfortunately it took a very, very long time to arrive - if I remember correctly it finally turned up in late March, just before I headed overseas for a holiday. Since then a combination of work and personal commitments has meant that building Peachy isn't a high priority, so it's still in its box (but on the to-do list).

----------


## steadcraft

> Actually, I'm pretty sure that at least two people in Australia got kits too. I was one of them, and if I remember correctly there was someone in Sydney due to get one too. 
> 
> Unfortunately it took a very, very long time to arrive - if I remember correctly it finally turned up in late March, just before I headed overseas for a holiday. Since then a combination of work and personal commitments has meant that building Peachy isn't a high priority, so it's still in its box (but on the to-do list).


I got one from my Backerkit order in Feb 2014. Did not build because I did not see evidence that it was worth my time. For example, after I got my kit, the audio output was abandoned.  Good idea, but it meant I was better off waiting for the final design than wasting my time. There also was really no evidence that any other Beta testers built them--beyond one or two. The only prints I saw coming out (very few) were problematic, especially with holes in surface.

I'm guessing if there is truly useful technology here that does not already exist in the outside world, that it will be quickly incorporated by people in the build your own sla community. There is a forum on top down builds that you can check out here: http://www.buildyourownsla.com/

Since I don't plan to build it at this point, I'm selling my Peachy Printer Beta kit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222115287108?

----------


## steadcraft

> I got one from my Backerkit order in Feb 2014. Did not build because I did not see evidence that it was worth my time. For example, after I got my kit, the audio output was abandoned.  Good idea, but it meant I was better off waiting for the final design than wasting my time. There also was really no evidence that any other Beta testers built them--beyond one or two. The only prints I saw coming out (very few) were problematic, especially with holes in surface.
> 
> I'm guessing if there is truly useful technology here that does not already exist in the outside world, that it will be quickly incorporated by people in the build your own sla community. There is a forum on top down builds that you can check out here: http://www.buildyourownsla.com/
> 
> Since I don't plan to build it at this point, I'm selling my Peachy Printer Beta kit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222115287108?


Oh, and I'm in California BTW.

----------


## Mjolinor

> Since I don't plan to build it at this point, I'm selling my Peachy Printer Beta kit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222115287108?



I would venture to suggest that there is no way you are selling it.  :Smile:

----------


## steadcraft

> I would venture to suggest that there is no way you are selling it.


Isn't that funny. Guys raise $1.200,000 to build a 3D printer and the only one available for sale in the entire world is not worth the money paid for it. That is exactly the value in it. Who ever even heard of such a thing? Either its worth everything I paid and maybe more, or Rylan Grayston and Peachy Printer or are as conceptually bankrupt as they are in Canadian dollars.

----------


## harpo99999

this beta aussie (not near sydney more newcastle) did receive one of the 10, and has build the v1 basic printer, but am designing a suitable cabinet that is both laser and water tight(in the lower third) as I do not want either salt water or laser light in my main computer and 3d printing space, so have not printed anything with the peachy

----------


## curious aardvark

> Isn't that funny. Guys raise $1.200,000 to build a 3D printer and the  only one available for sale in the entire world is not worth the money  paid for it.


that's not it at all. He's asking $600 ! 
For  A $100 printer. 
Presumably on the grounds that he thinks it'll be a collectors item and thus worth far more than he paid for it. 

On those grounds makiboxes would now be selling for £1800, not failing to sell at £100.

----------


## harpo99999

or was a beta (that cost 600 cad)(which as far as I know was the only way to get pp27) and yes I do have a pp27 kit (not completed build due to connecting to the coil wires)

----------


## 3dspider

> Actually, I'm pretty sure that at least two people in Australia got kits too. I was one of them, and if I remember correctly there was someone in Sydney due to get one too. 
> 
> Unfortunately it took a very, very long time to arrive - if I remember correctly it finally turned up in late March, just before I headed overseas for a holiday. Since then a combination of work and personal commitments has meant that building Peachy isn't a high priority, so it's still in its box (but on the to-do list).


You're not "one of the 10", you're a beta backer. (like harpo99999)

----------


## steadcraft

> or was a beta (that cost 600 cad)(which as far as I know was the only way to get pp27) and yes I do have a pp27 kit (not completed build due to connecting to the coil wires)


It's a PP29. I paid $600 to back at Beta. Nobody wanted it for $600 so I relisted it for 99 cents. http://www.ebay.com/itm/222122367615

----------

